# And let the fixing begin...



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

Traded my MKIV GTI for a 2000 180Q. It looks and drives great.



I just scanned it with an unregistered version of VCDS-Lite. Below are the codes I pulled:

VCDS-Lite Version: Release 1.1
Tuesday, 03 April 2012, 19:01:43.
Control Module Part Number: 8N0 906 018 S
Component and/or Version: 1.8L R4/5VT G01 0004
Software Coding: 06600
Work Shop Code: WSC 01236
VCID: 41F5C6075887

5 Faults Found:
16806 - Main Catalyst; Bank 1: Efficiency Below Threshold
P0422 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
*Check O2 sensor(s)*

16500 - Shareware Version. To Decode all DTCs
P0116 - 35-10 - Please Register/Activate - Intermittent
*Check/replace engine coolant temperature sensor*
*Part ordered*


17536 - Shareware Version. To Decode all DTCs
P1128 - 35-10 - Please Register/Activate - Intermittent
*May be related to 16806. The MAF is good. Will check the O2 sensor(s)*

18010 - Power Supply Terminal 30: Voltage too Low
P1602 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
*Check/replace battery*

16840 - Shareware Version. To Decode all DTCs
P0456 - 35-10 - Please Register/Activate - Intermittent
*Check for leaks.*


VCDS-Lite Version: Release 1.1
Tuesday, 03 April 2012, 19:02:34.
Control Module Part Number: 8N1 920 930 C
Component and/or Version: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. M73 D24
Software Coding: 06244
Work Shop Code: WSC 131071
VCID: 311596C7E827
1 Fault Found:
00779 - Outside Air Temp Sensor (G17)
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
*Order sensor*

VCDS-Lite Version: Release 1.1
Tuesday, 03 April 2012, 19:03:58.
Control Module Part Number: 02D 900 554 B
Component and/or Version: HALDEX LSC ECC 0006
Software Coding: 
Work Shop Code: 
 VCID: 1F31607F8EB3
1 Fault Found:
00526 - Brake Light Switch-F
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
*Order brake light switch*


----------



## Jm-Productions (May 12, 2009)

la cagastes cambiando el carrito ome!.....ese gti lo tenias perratiado qe le hizistes qe esta jalando pa los lados mucho como si estubiera desaliniado....


----------



## Jm-Productions (May 12, 2009)

se metio en otro Gancho Siego nino!


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

Jm-Productions said:


> la cagastes cambiando el carrito ome!.....ese gti lo tenias perratiado qe le hizistes qe esta jalando pa los lados mucho como si estubiera desaliniado....





Jm-Productions said:


> se metio en otro Gancho Siego nino!


Ya hable con el.


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

*What/where do these belong?*

 

 

This is the wire going to a HID setup. It is bolted to the car and not easily removed. Its weird because the headlights have the HIDs attached to the headlight housing. O well thats taken care of in a sense. 

Some sensors should arrive today.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks good. Get to workin man. You started off better than I did :beer:


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Looks good. Get to workin man. You started off better than I did :beer:


 Thanks :thumbup:. This is my second round with a TT and it is definitely going much better. I just need to get this stuff sorted.


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

Anyone know what the name/part number is to that mangled sensor?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Clicky Pow!


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

Awesome! I have no clue where the hell I was searching because what I bought was temperature related lol. O well thanks again! 

On to the next one.


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

20v master said:


> Clicky Pow!


Ordered. Along with a new thermostat and CTS.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

misternoob said:


> Ordered. Along with a new thermostat and CTS.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

Figured it would provide some amusement. This was my first attempt at a TT ->
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ween-UK-European-Headlights-and-US-Headlights 

This current TT is MUCH better.


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

20v master said:


> Clicky Pow!


Ordered, arrived, and installed......The connection to the wire is not correct. It is suppose to be square/rectangular and not oval-ish. Didnt realize I would lose so much power steering fluid. Back to the search.


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

misternoob said:


> Ordered, arrived, and installed......The connection to the wire is not correct. It is suppose to be square/rectangular and not oval-ish. Didnt realize I would lose so much power steering fluid. Back to the search.


Finally found the correct part. Just need to install it. :thumbup:

Went from however many codes I had to 4 codes:

VCDS-Lite Version: Release 1.1
Friday, 25 May 2012, 16:21:21.
Control Module Part Number: 8N0 906 018 S
Component and/or Version: 1.8L R4/5VT G01 0004
Software Coding: 06600
Work Shop Code: WSC 01236
VCID: 41F5C6075887
3 Faults Found:
16806 - Main Catalyst; Bank 1: Efficiency Below Threshold
P0422 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
*Check o2 sensor*

17536 - Shareware Version. To Decode all DTCs
P1128 - 35-10 - Please Register/Activate - Intermittent
*MAF is okay. The 16806 codes leads me to believe that it is the o2 sensor.*

18010 - Shareware Version. To Decode all DTCs
P1602 - 35-10 - Please Register/Activate – Intermittent
*Should get a new battery but I've been lazy.*

VCDS-Lite Version: Release 1.1
Friday, 25 May 2012, 16:24:41.
Control Module Part Number: 02D 900 554 B
Component and/or Version: HALDEX LSC ECC 0006
Software Coding: 
Work Shop Code: 
VCID: 1F31607F8EB3
1 Fault Found:
00526 - Brake Light Switch-F
27-10 - Implausible Signal – Intermittent

*Order and replace.*

I really need to stop being lazy.

Also, I found a headlight tab to repair my headlight. What size screw should I be using?


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

Almost there.

16806 - p0422 - 35- 10
*Replace o2 sensor. Will do once I get my ebay downpipe. Do it all in one shot I suppose.*

16684 - p300 - 35-10
*May be related to 16687 - Replace coil and plug for cylinder 3*

16687 - p0303 - 35-10
*Replace coil and plug for cylinder 3*


00526 - 27-10
*Still need to do this. Dont know what I am waiting on.*


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

18010 - Power Supply Terminal 30: Voltage too Low
P1602 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Check/replace battery

all this means was that the battery was disconnected at some point. DOES NOT mean battery is bad.


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

speed51133! said:


> 18010 - Power Supply Terminal 30: Voltage too Low
> P1602 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
> Check/replace battery
> 
> all this means was that the battery was disconnected at some point. DOES NOT mean battery is bad.


I replaced the battery anyway. It was old and couldn't hold a charge.


----------

